# Attention: Males under 23 from New England!



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I know it's hard to believe, but I'm single. I'm looking to change this and thought maybe I could find a little romance right here on SAS! As you can see, my name is Ashley. I'm a 20 year old female living in Boston, MA. People who don't know me think I'm quiet, people who do wish I was!

Here's a picture of my ridiculously good looking self:









Anyway, here's your chance boys! Just fill out this boyfriend application(that I did not create so don't judge me for bad spelling!) and send it back to me via pm!

Name:	
Whats your birthday/age:
Height:	
Hair color:	
Eye color:	
Piercings/Tats:	
If no, do you want any?:	
Do you drink?:	
Do you smoke?	:
Do you do drugs?:	
What would you say is your best quality?:	
Whose your favorite band?:
What kind of music do you like?:	
Do you like kids/want any of your own?	:
How do you feel about marriage?:	
Where do you work?:	
Do you go to school?:	
Do you live at home/on your own?:	
Do you prefer cats or dogs?:	
What do you like to do in your free time?:	
What do you think is my best quality?:	
Are you Spontaneous?:
Are you afriad of commitment?:
Are you romantic and treat girls the way they deserve?:
Would you make me feel like im the only girl you want to be with?:	
What would our first date consist of?:	
Whats the sweetest thing you've done for a girl?:	
What movies/TV shows do you like?:	
Do you like your family/family oriented?:	
Have you ever cheated?:	
Why did your last relationship fail?:	
Do you like to dance?:
What do you look for in a girl?:	
Where do you see yourself in 5 years?:
Are you honest?:	
Do you enjoy sarcasm?:
How do you feel about religion?	:
How do you feel about politics?	:
Whats your worst quality?:
3 things you couldnt live without?:	
Do you like video games?:	
Describe yourself in 5 words or less:	
Is there anything you would like to say to me that you haven't?	:
How do you feel about guys who hit women?:	
Tell me Anything else I should know about you:


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Guys, seriously, act fast. Take a look at what you're missing:

I know how to Vogue-


Sometimes I look ike I'm under the infuence when I'm really not-


That could be you that I'm kissing-


This offer won't last!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I obviously don't meet the criteria, but you seem like a cool person! Nice pics too! I'm sure someone in your general area will be interested.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you, ardrum.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

how tall are you? you look like you're 6' tall in the first one.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Sadly, I'm a measly 5'5''...unless you're into giant females, in which case I'm 6'7''.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes, i'm into tall women. 6'7" is perfect. sadly, i'm 23 years old. we would have been a match made in heaven...sorry. *cry* *sniffle*

P.S. good luck finding a guy.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:'( Technically you're within my age range as I meant 23 and under, however my sources tell me you are on the other side of the country.

Thanks for the luck, I'm gonna need it. :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just got a word from my sources, too. they said you don't have to look that hard, the guy you are looking for might be closer than you think. apparently he's a cool guy or something.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

If you're referring to DudeHere, Mr. Orange needs to stop forcing him on me! 
He's putting too much pressure on me!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh god no! thats the last person i would say to go for... i don't hate you.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

THEN WHO?!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nevermind. i think my sources were wrong.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Well now I'm disappointed.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:hug

don't worry about it. you're a cute girl. you'll find a guy.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Lol, thanks.


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

rocknroll714 said:


> She's a guy!! Everybody knows girls don't exist on the internet!


girl on the internet

G. uy
I. n
R. eal 
L. life


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:sigh It's true.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

rocknroll714 said:


> Fitzy1506 said:
> 
> 
> > :sigh It's true.
> ...


shes found one already thanks to me :b (no im not him)


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Noca said:


> rocknroll714 said:
> 
> 
> > Fitzy1506 said:
> ...


Hehe, I figured as much...and thank you, rocknroll.

And thank _you_, Noca.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wonder if it's who i think it is?


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Who do you think it is? >.> 
PM me your guess and I'll confirm, if you'd like...


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

ANCIENT, you have disabled PM receipt but you are correct. 
How'd ya know? :sus


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> i just got a word from my sources, too. they said you don't have to look that hard, the guy you are looking for might be closer than you think. apparently he's a cool guy or something.


i guess i was right...

and that's great. i'm happy for you guys.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Who was the lucky guy?

I can't believe that a girl who isn't a *G*uy *I*n *R*eal *L*ife would need to advertise to get somebody. It makes me think this is a scam like on Seinfeld where a woman who pretends to be attracted to George ties him to the bed and she takes off with all his money.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

I dunno if he'd want me announcing it here as he is a fellow SASer. 

And thank you!


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Scratch that, guys.


----------

